# **Que centro comercial peruano les gusta mas?**



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

:Cry: Sólo dos míseros votos para el ccPolo :Cry:


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Larcomar y el Jockey Plaza.


----------



## Maxagual (May 20, 2006)

Hola a todos... primera vez que entro a foro peruano soy de Colombia y quiero felicitarlos por el foro lo tienen bie organizado. 
Por otra parte les quiero decir que quede sorprendido por sus centros comerciales las verdad no pensé que fueran asi de grandes y bonitos algunos de ellos megustaron mas que los que tenemos aca en Colombia... nuevamente los felicito!
PD: Voté por el MEGAPLAZA


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Bienvenido


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bienvenido amigo colombiano.Definitivamente Peru a mejorado muchisimo en centros comerciales,pero falta mucho mas.Los de Colombia me parecen lindos tambien y hay grandes hasta en ciudades chicas.Saludos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que hay del quinde shopping de cajamarca...!! ya esta terminado.....


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Jockey Plaza, de lejos el mejor.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Camino Real fue el inicio de los grandes Malls en el Perú*

Una pena que ya no figure como Centro Comercial de relevancia,debido a su abandono,pero cuando el C.C.Camino Real fue inaugurado en diciembre de 1980,todo Lima estuvo expectante y fue todo un acontecimiento contar con un Centro Comercial con esas dimensiones... Hubo una "fiebre" de ir a pasear a Camino Real,algo que quizàs en la actualidad no se refleje en dicho lugar...Por lo menos en sus 5 primeros años de construido (hasta 1985),ir a Camino Real era sinónimo de estar "bien a la moda"... poco a poco empezò a decaer,lo cual es una gran pena,porque su ubicaciòn es realmente formidable,en plena zona residencial de San Isidro.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

decho que Camino Real fue el grande de los malls de Lima.Pero ahora creo que hay plan de modernizarlo,el problema es que muchas tiendas del mall fueron compradas y los dueNos ponen trabas.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

Muy bello el paseo Larcomar. Saludos.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Sin lugar a dudas el Jockey Plaza


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Alguien me podría informar que es ó fue de la discoteca Mediterraneo, quedaba casi en frente del CC.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Jockey Plaza.


----------

